# 04/15 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Empty Arena World Title Fight



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Where does Chuckie T vs Sabian come from? 

Sugar D can't get an upset win with Sammy needing to be kept strong for his TNT Title Tournament match against Darby Allin, I just hope it's highly competitive and Suge D gets a contract out of it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lets go Hager!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I just hope Colt's comedy isn't too overbearing, it's the last thing Archer needs right now.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Shawn Spears v Billy Gunn?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I just hope Colt's comedy isn't too overbearing, it's the last thing Archer needs right now.


I wouldn't call cheesy smiling after taking or giving a move "comedy". I really don't understand his signing


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll say this much, they've done their best to make Mox vs. Hager interesting with these video packages. I won't act like I'm super excited for it, even as a Mox mark, but I appreciate the effort.

Honestly looks like one of their weakest lineups ever on paper, but as I've said before, the quality of a show isn't usually determined by how strong it looks coming in.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TD Stinger said:


> I'll say this much, they've done their best to make Mox vs. Hager interesting with these video packages. I won't act like I'm super excited for it, even as a Mox mark, but I appreciate the effort.
> 
> Honestly looks like one of their weakest lineups ever on paper, but as I've said before, the quality of a show isn't usually determined by how strong it looks coming in.


I'm actually pumped like I would be for a ppv for this match. Since Moxley/Hager never had one on one match on tv in WWE. So it was probably in my top five or six of Moxley matches in AEW that I wanna see. With Cody(Ambrose vs Stardust in WWE but never Cody), Page,MJF, Matt Hardy and Dustin. The fact the match has already been taped weeks ago and Tony Khan is hyping it up as something special is a good sign.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249761819532689408


Aedubya said:


> Shawn Spears v Billy Gunn?


It's a match for tonight's Dark. I Personally would have put that on Dynamite. Since people are more likely to watch Spears vs Billy Gunn. Then Spears vs some random job guy this week on Dynamite. It appears that's the only match on Dark this week. I'm guessing it's competitive 12-15 minute match. Then they will include highlights from last week and promo stuff for tomorrow night. It appears Darks are gonna be under 20 minutes for a while. So AEW doesn't run out of matches to put on tv.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> I'm actually pumped like I would be for a ppv for this match. Since Moxley/Hager never had one on one match on tv in WWE. So it was probably in my top five or six of Moxley matches in AEW that I wanna see. With Cody(Ambrose vs Stardust in WWE but never Cody), Page,MJF, Matt Hardy and Dustin. The fact the match has already been taped weeks ago and Tony Khan is hyping it up as something special is a good sign.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249761819532689408
> It's a match for tonight's Dark. I Personally would have put that on Dynamite. Since people are more likely to watch Spears vs Billy Gunn. Then Spears vs some random job guy this week on Dynamite. It appears that's the only match on Dark this week. I'm guessing it's competitive 12-15 minute match. Then they will include highlights from last week and promo stuff for tomorrow night. It appears Darks are gonna be under 20 minutes for a while. So AEW doesn't run out of matches to put on tv.


They probably should have just cancelled having matches for Dark till they went back to Live, and maybe used Dark as a 30 minute update show from the week before and hype up that week's Dynamite. There is no reason to blow through the matches they have taped.

Honestly, they should probably try to tape a bit more if they can. I have this feeling that this stay at home order can last into June and if Vince fucks things up with these Live shows, he will get shutdown very quickly.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> They probably should have just cancelled having matches for Dark till they went back to Live, and maybe used Dark as a 30 minute update show from the week before and hype up that week's Dynamite. There is no reason to blow through the matches they have taped.
> 
> Honestly, they should probably try to tape a bit more if they can. I have this feeling that this stay at home order can last into June and if Vince fucks things up with these Live shows, he will get shutdown very quickly.


Yeah honestly it would be smart to have talent drive in sometime this weekend or next week. Tape Double or Nothing and shows through June. Before WWE wrestler gets the virus and it spreads to bunch of wrestlers and they are forced to shut it down. 


If that happen it would be tough for AEW to still do any shows. It's only matter of time before something like that too happen. Which is why you tape as much possible. You don't risk going live every week. But you know Vince doesn't believe in sick days. So I doubt he believes this is a big deal as the world is telling him it is.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Looking forward to Mox/Hager. The build up over the last 2 weeks has been good and has me pretty hyped.

Also, just a little nitpick but wouldn't it have made more sense to have Darby/Sammy this week instead of Archer/Colt since Darby/Sammy's SF opponent has already been decided.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm scared to death that Moxley Vs. Hager is going to be another overly long brawl like Edge/Orton or Gargano/Ciampa. Hopefully its not.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TripleG said:


> I'm scared to death that Moxley Vs. Hager is going to be another overly long brawl like Edge/Orton or Gargano/Ciampa. Hopefully its not.


Umm...it’s a Moxley match.

What else will it be?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Please please please just make Moxley/Hager cinematic. 

The fact it has commentary probably means it won't be, unfortunately (though I believe JR is the one doing it and done it after filming) 

Just make it seem different than the rest of the audience-less show! Make it a big deal with it being for the title.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250466923722289154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250498437759500289


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TripleG said:


> I'm scared to death that Moxley Vs. Hager is going to be another overly long brawl like Edge/Orton or Gargano/Ciampa. Hopefully its not.


There's no way it can be as awful as Gargano/Ciampa.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking forward to the match. The build has been good, and there should be a decent level of violence without it getting over the top.

I hope JR does a good job. He can be so hit or miss on commentary these days, but this should be a match he can sink his teeth into.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I'm scared to death that Moxley Vs. Hager is going to be another overly long brawl like Edge/Orton or Gargano/Ciampa. Hopefully its not.


According to rumors the match is awesome. Tony Khan hyped it up as greatest empty arena match ever. Keep in mind Dynamite has 5 other matches scheduled tonight. Yes a few of them will be short. But I don't expect Moxley/Hager longer then 20 minutes or so without commercials. So I think it's good chance the match is good. I expect a very brutal and hard hitting match like classics Moxley had in Japan over the past 10 months. If the match is anything near as good as those. Well then we are in for a treat.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Lmao


No Omega will not be getting Nakazawa underwear in his face tonight. We are getting actual stiff hard hitting wrestling match. I cant say it will be as good as the 4.5 star rated Suzuki and 5 star rated Ishii match. But we should expect that style. So shut your jealous fat mouth. Thanks!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rusev debut tonight LET'S FUCKING GO.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Lmao


Hmm I wonder why you got banned for a week. I've tried to give you a chance. Since at one point you had some good opinions and theories. I've seen nothing but pathetic jealously comments the past few months. You clearly can't help yourself from acting like a idiot on here. Welcome to the ignore list have a nice life.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Rusev debut tonight LET'S FUCKING GO.


Lol maybe in 90 days.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol maybe in 90 days.


just imagine anyone released today turning up though. Just imagine it. It would be Hogan to WCW iconic.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol maybe in 90 days.


Man I seriously doubt tthat. If word gets around that Vince didnt waive the non competes for these guys in the middle of the Corona stuff...WOW. He will be hated even worse by fans.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm going to guess they did something special with Mox vs. Hager, or at least tried.

At the end of the day though, it's Hager. He still still feels like the same Jack Swagger we had before in WWE. Outside of a few little things there's not that big of a difference. So, you're going to have to try very hard for me to care about this thing going into it. And they've done as much as they can with these video packages, but I still can't say I'm super excited for this.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Man I seriously doubt tthat. If word gets around that Vince didnt waive the non competes for these guys in the middle of the Corona stuff...WOW. He will be hated even worse by fans.


They are getting payoff most likely. So they will still get paid during those 90 days. It might not be 90 days and shorter then that. But I'm sure they can't have EC3 or Rusev tape something for tonight or anything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m still laughing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> just imagine anyone released today turning up though. Just imagine it. It would be Hogan to WCW iconic.


It's really a shame tonight's show is taped instead of live. I would've been glued to my TV all night if this was live.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> It's really a shame tonight's show is taped instead of live. I would've been glued to my TV all night if this was live.


It obviously won't happen, but in theory they could tape a vignette of some kind and quickly edit it into the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They could quite easily throw together an EC3 vignette if they were after him and use his promo from Instagram.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The ONLY way anyone new would show up is via taped method. The show is not live, right?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> The ONLY way anyone new would show up is via taped method. The show is not live, right?


Right.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Hager vs Moxley will be "cinematic" style. I believe I read when it happened that JR didn't like it at first but then came around and understood why it was done the way it was. Now admittedly that could refer to a lot of things including giving away the match on free tv in an empty arena as Ross is a big time Hager supporter from way back (originally scouted and signed him to WWE) and maybe thought such a match deserved better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Hager vs Moxley will be "cinematic" style. I believe I read when it happened that JR didn't like it at first but then came around and understood why it was done the way it was. Now admittedly that could refer to a lot of things including giving away the match on free tv in an empty arena as Ross is a big time Hager supporter from way back (originally scouted and signed him to WWE) and maybe thought such a match deserved better.


Moxley said on Observer Live today that Hager literally beat the shit out of him in this match. 

Im stoked for it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF said:


> Moxley said on Observer Live today that Hager literally beat the shit out of him in this match.
> 
> Im stoked for it.


Hell yeah I cant wait


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rip Colt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Did gon be good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Beast


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Archer dont mess around.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lance Archer has a great look


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Anyone know who it was in the crowd that Archer took out?

Awesome match so far!!


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Archer is super cool


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lance Archer has a great look


Jericho is right. 

His hair is stupid, but I'm not going to tell him that!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I was worried about this match, but it's turning out quite well; Archer looking like a monster just shaking off all of Colt's offence.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Colt Banana is getting too much offense in for my liking. AEW sure likes to make all their talent look credible.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This should have been a squash.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I was worried about this match, but it's turning out quite well; Archer looking like a monster just shaking off all of Colt's offence.


Yeah, it's goodInstead of Archer just squashing him, it's showing Colt off well as a more experienced opponent than what Lance has had before in the company but dealing with it well. His next opponent will have even more experience (likely Dustin Rhodes etc) building to that climax of facing Cody.

Like when they build up a heavyweight boxer. You put him with cans (Marko) before the experienced slugger (Colt) and then eventually when they overcome that, the upper tier. (Cody)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Archer quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> This should have been a squash.


It did go on a little long but Colt really did get dominated. 

Archer shook off his offense like he was a chump 90% of the time.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I can’t get into Lance Archer, he just looks ridiculous


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

She did a helluva match last week and I love her playing psycho, but Britt still has a way to go in promos...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> I can’t get into Lance Archer, he just looks ridiculous


Disagree

Dude looks like a tank.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Where is everybody tonight?

Hope all my WF family is okay!!💜💛💚


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is actually a pretty cool concept. Taz being an analyst sort of... Works. 

Also smart to fill time with vignettes and hyping a World title main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Every show should start with a Jake Roberts promo. Not just AEW, literally every show.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Britt is so sexy, also Archers finisher sucks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow that Golden girl was brutal


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God damn, this girls thiccccc. 

AEW seem to know where to find them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Love this build to Hager vs. Moxley.

Jericho is so gold. lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tazz putting in that expert mma analysis. Making Hager seem like a threat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Tazz putting in that expert mma analysis. Making Hager seem like a threat.


Little things like sprinkled in across Dynamite can really help get certain moves over in the long run. Nice addition.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guevara is wrestling with a fucked up ankle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Theyre really pushing Mox vs Hager I hope it doesn't disappoint


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank god it was a squash. Britt looking scrawny these days.

Yo, I love how AEW just make these shows feel different week to week and doing little things to make it the show feel fun and fresh. Now you got clips of pundits weighing in on the main event. RAW feels sterile and lifeless in comparison.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Thank god it was a squash. Britt looking scrawny these days.
> 
> Yo, I love how AEW just make these shows feel different week to week and doing little things to make it the show feel fun and fresh. Now you got clips of pundits weighing in on the main event. RAW feels sterile and lifeless in comparison.


Yeah, there's a clear difference in presentation and content. 

I mean that's exactly what AEW should have been aiming for in the first place. If you watch Raw and Dynamite side by side. It's chalk and cheese in the way its portrayed and carried. 

Its not perfect of course but they're trying to be different.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

OMG @The Bubbly Bunch.

Ortiz enjoys stuffed animals--who knew??

"Earmuffs, kids!!"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

That was fucking gold lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pineapple Pete?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho using a metal spatula on a non-stick pan. Absolute heel.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Jesus Christ. This first hour is going to get absolutely obliterated in the ratings. Geek city.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> Jesus Christ. This first hour is going to get absolutely obliterated in the ratings. Geeky city.


Nah, we still have a Best Friends' segment. That is going to kill the ratings.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Question for fellow Fite watchers:

Has there been any communication on why they've stopped letting us watch during commercials and started bleeping words?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guevara (and also Darby and Kip) really got bigger lately.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Pineapple Pete dude need to hit the gym


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

punkypower said:


> Question for fellow Fite watchers:
> 
> Has there been any communication on why they've stopped letting us watch during commercials and started bleeping words?


because it’s not live, there is nothing to watch during commercials


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Guevara (and also Darby and Kip) really got bigger lately.


#plague15


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

punkypower said:


> Question for fellow Fite watchers:
> 
> Has there been any communication on why they've stopped letting us watch during commercials and started bleeping words?


Because it's not live.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

punkypower said:


> Question for fellow Fite watchers:
> 
> Has there been any communication on why they've stopped letting us watch during commercials and started bleeping words?


I assume the wrestlers just dont wrestle during commercials? Because there's no audience?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pineapple Pete really needs to be wearing pants.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

SG needs to go to a tanning place in future.
I've enjoyed the show though tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy doesn't wanna sell a damn thing from this guy. 😭


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Billy Gunn looks like he has been standing in the same spot for a month.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho literally saying he told Sammy to flip less. So funny.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rbl85 said:


> Guevara (and also Darby and Kip) really got bigger lately.


They really needed to though because they looked incredibly smaller than the main event guys.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is the main event going to last 1H ?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Kip Sabian and Chuck Taylor. Yikes.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sammy G is bloody excellent. I can't wait to see him continue to evolve.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

punkypower said:


> Guevara (and also Darby and Kip) really got bigger lately.


Darby has started a weight training programme according to Cody.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I get him being around with the light crew and all, but Pineapple Pete is not worth a roster spot.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Hager and Mox both can’t afford a loss


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

The Sex God always ends up on top lol.

Jericho <3


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Chris Jericho spilling the orange juice... Ozzy Osbourne did that during an interview that's where he got it from


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Is there Something else after this match (except the main event) ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love to see Sammy Guevara have a fluke transitional run with the AEW World Title


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks SO MUCH for taking the time to respond, everyone!!

Duh on me. They were still wrestling through the commercials up to last week. I guess like y'all said they don't see the point. I hope they do go back once everything is normal again. Sometimes the stuff during breaks is gold,which is why I pay for the VPN and Fite AEW Plus, even though I have TNT. Thanks again!!

Poor Pineapple Pete. There's been a lot of squashing tonight, yeah?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur with that Star Wars Rebellion Deluxe Edition.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Hager and Mox both can’t afford a loss


Well, I mean. Hager can. 

Losing to the world champion is hardly diminishing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would love to see Sammy Guevara have a fluke transitional run with the AEW World Title


His time will come and it will be no fluke. He's the future along with Darby, Page, and MJF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh Chubby Taylor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I loved hearing Tony crack Jericho up by saying "edibles." Tony is so much better now than in WCW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Penelope Ford is a fucking babe. 

Actually surprisingly decent in the ring too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho needs to be on commentary forever.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> His time will come and it will be no fluke. He's the future along with Darby, Page, and MJF.


I don't know I think AEW may want to push heavyweight wrestlers more prominently for the World Title. If SG wins it, it'll probably be a fluke heel win. (unless he turns before winning it) Darby I could see winning it clean though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That was quite the phantom kick.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho is so gold. NEEDS to be in the booth upon retirement.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

ive zoned out with these two tbh.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is there a child in the audience?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is hard to imagine Chuck Taylor being competitive in a match with any adult male.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

You can literally hear the clicks of the remote as people turn the channel.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Um okay lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are they going to run a train on Penelope Ford?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Horrible match but Penelope can be on my screen anytime.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Good win. I don't really like Chunky D. Penelope almost makes Kip tolerable


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Are they going to run a train on Penelope Ford?


Take a number heh


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd complain about the finish, but I'm just glad it's over.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Jericho: "Looks like two salmon swimming upstream!! STOP THAT!!"

😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Take a number heh


Long as I'm not the caboose [emoji23]


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Kip Sabian and best friends need to go away


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Kip Sabian and best friends need to go away


So do you, but I doubt either of us are going to get what we want.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Long as I'm not the caboose [emoji23]


Penelope makes a perfect caboose.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stoked got Mox/Hager


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He looks like mini Chuck Taylor lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He looks like mini Chuck Taylor lol


Hahahaha I literally had the same reaction.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Jobber fight! Jobber fight!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shawn Spears getting that quick rehab. The Law kid is the epitome of a geek.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Hahahaha I literally had the same reaction.


Like what are the odds lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He looks like mini Chuck Taylor lol


I also thought it was a time traveling Bob Backlund for a second there.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I also thought it was a time traveling Bob Backlund for a second there.


I get more Rudy than anything.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I get more Rudy than anything.


Haha I can definitely see that too.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This better be fucking good. They've been hyping the shit out of this match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> This better be fucking good. They've been hyping the shit out of this match.


Seriously, So much hype and it is going to be long. Hopefully there will be some good brutality.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Jimmy Havoc vs. Orange Cassidy, oh fucking joy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The jobber lost to the jobber of the stars.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Any chance Hager pulls the upset tonight?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Jimmy Havoc vs. Orange Cassidy, oh fucking joy.


So nice of AEW to let me schedule my bathroom break in advance.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I also thought it was a time traveling Bob Backlund for a second there.


*spit-take*😂🤣😂🤣

I love that they're getting those stuck out of state involved. More of that!!

The quality of matches has not been up to par (for me, anyway)..as always, thankful for their effort.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any chance Hager pulls the upset tonight?


I think 0%. They are not going to pull the plug on Mox during all this and Hager winning would break up the IC. It is not like he is some young guy like Randy or Batista in Evolution upstaging HHH.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

punkypower said:


> *spit-take*😂🤣😂🤣
> 
> I love that they're getting those stuck out of state involved. More of that!!
> 
> The quality of matches has not been up to par (for me, anyway)..as always, thankful for their effort.


Luckily, match quality should be the last thing good television needs when it comes to a pro wrestling show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any chance Hager pulls the upset tonight?


Fact you think it's even possible. Shows how good of a job they are doing at hyping up Hager for this match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope JR is like three Mules deep calling this. Obviously he recorded it at home.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No cinematic match then.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is so weird to have one person calling a match. Only Joey Styles was able to pull that off. Too much dead air otherwise.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is JR by himself?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They've fluffed this completely.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is JR by himself?


Yeah, it is very likely they sent him the match and he recorded the commentary at home.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I love this match so far.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa it is so weird to see knife edge chops and no accompanying "Woooooooo!"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> Jesus Christ. This first hour is going to get absolutely obliterated in the ratings. Geek city.


They're competing against Tozawa vs Swerve.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hager is in MUCH better shape than he looked against Dustin at Revolution.

Quite the transformation in short order


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this match is kind of boring. Hopefully it picks up!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty technical match so far. It is weird to only have one announcer.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know about this match. They probably should have just had a regular no holds barred match with people at ringside and 2 announcers.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not doing it for me this match which is a shame as the rest of the show was great, it’s totally lacking energy and JR us a big reason.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So far this match is kind of boring. Hopefully it picks up!


Yeah this is a tough kind of match to have with no audience.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don't know about this match. They probably should have just had a regular no holds barred match with people at ringside and 2 announcers.


Yes, it definitely needs the talent at ringside, especially with just JR commenting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is JR by himself?


yes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

5 minutes into a match with 28 minutes to go. 

Give it a chance people....this is going to go on for a long while.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah this is a tough kind of match to have with no audience.


And 27 minutes left. So yeah it needs to pick up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're going for the shoot match element. Shit, this about to go a whole half hour.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The match itself feels very old school and rather slow. 

We do have 30 minutes left, I suppose.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah 27 minutes is a long time, hopefully this escalates as much as it needs to


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match only just started - it's slow but interesting. I like the technical approach they've taken and Moxley trying to get a submission on Hager but failing. It's starting a good story.

Only problem is commentary. Not even JR, but the fact they only have JR doing it. If they couldn't figure a way to have Schiavone to do commentary with JR, then they should have just had Schiavone and Jericho (or someone else in the building) do commentary for the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Watching this makes me wonder if a New Japan style main event match could work with no crowd.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I get what they're going for, but this is no Joe-Angle


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Match only just started - it's slow but interesting. I like the technical approach they've taken and Moxley trying to get a submission on Hager but failing. It's starting a good story.
> 
> Only problem is commentary. Not even JR, but the fact they only have JR doing it. If they couldn't figure a way to have Schiavone to do commentary with JR, then they should have just had Schiavone and Jericho (or someone else in the building) do commentary for the match.


Yeah I love JR but he needs a color guy especially for this long of a match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so it's picking up a bit. I switched over the other competition and if you think this is bad lol..that is utterly worse. Just saying.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow you can see all the water coming off Hager. Amazing we used to watch this without HD.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now its getting better ...


Lheurch said:


> Wow you can see all the water coming off Hager. Amazing we used to watch this without HD.


Yep. That and other things looked different without HD lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Excalibur would have been a wiser choice. 

You know, the guy suited to single man commentary.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Wow you can see all the water coming off Hager. Amazing we used to watch this without HD.


Looks like NJPW - makes the hits look more impactful.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I see a lot of people disliked the shoot style they started the match with. I enjoyed it. Slow pace, but slow doesn’t always automatically = bad, at least for me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is some mid. Not awful, but certainly not good. Hopefully they do some exciting shit soon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Now its getting better ...
> 
> Yep. That and other things looked different without HD lol


Yeah, sadly we had to live through Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, and Sable without HD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is a bit disappointing. To be honest. Bored.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, sadly we had to live through Torrie Wilson, Dawn Marie, and Sable without HD


Yes i know. Would like to say them in HD back then lol


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

The commentary is like JR’s podcast before it became Grilling JR with Conrad Thompson. The podcast is better with someone helping to lead JR along, and I think this commentary would be better with Taz joining him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not surprised this match isn't that good. Hager peaked in match quality in 2009 and has regressed since.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hager looks and feels like a world champ to me. Mox just doesnt. I know Hager is losing, but he shouldn't.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's hard hitting, I'll give them that.

Shame they put JR on commentary for it though. He actually brings the match down. 

Match definitely picked up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The rest of the match needs to truly be no holds barred to bring it back


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Not having a crowd really takes a lot of the impact out of a match. I know we have had several shows without crowds now, but I for one am still not used to it.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This match is terrible


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Not having a crowd really takes a lot of the impact out of a match. I know we have several shows without crowds now, but I for one am still not used to it.


Having ~10 or so of the talents making noise helps a lot. This match needs them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They completely killed any build this match had. The story being told was how much these two hated each other and simply wanted to rip each other’s heads off.

The bell rings, and they just grapple like a respectful MMA match where neither guy shows any anger or animosity.

It picked up...but...when you wanted to kill each other, why are you trying to grapple?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rest holds in an empty arena no holds barred match is something.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Since apparently every match in AEW is no DQ, why would Hager not just beat him with the chair nonstop logically?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

But we are “getting a treat”. 🙄


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I hate when JR buries the product.

“Why does an empty arena have steel chairs? Why does an empty arena have barricades?”

I mean he’s not wrong but it just takes me out of the match. He kinda is breaking kayfabe with these statements because he’s shooting on a real critique he has of the product.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Since apparently every match in AEW is no DQ, why would Hager not just beat him with the chair nonstop logically?


It’s fucking stupid. This is supposed to be a No-Holds-Barred match.

Within the first few minutes, all they do is MMA grappling and respecting a goddamn rope break. Yeah. All of the belief that these two big mean motherfuckers wanted to kill each other was DOA.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm watching the main event because I was pumped up for it. Why is AEW so obsessed with LONG matches? Could've given this match 10-12 minutes have them just go all out and kill one another which would make sense since Moxley hates The Inner Circle and Hager...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I thought this would be an empty arena no holds barred match in the sense that they fought no holds barred all over the empty arena. But they really haven't left ringside.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I thought this would be an empty arena no holds barred match in the sense that they fought no holds barred all over the empty arena. But they really haven't left ringside.


Probably because it has to end in the ring. 

Should really have been falls count anywhere.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Mox's brief outburst there made a big difference. This match needed more shit talking between the two of them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The match seems pretty polarising online though. Some people love it. Some people hate it. There doesn't seem to be an in between.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just turned AEW on, why is Jon wearing Cena gear?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley won. Good!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For a match that they've hyped up a lot, even by Tony Khan, this has mostly felt like a normal wrestling match with some stuff on the outside.

Can't really say it's lived up to the hype they tried build up for it.

And it's over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I was expecting a lot more violence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF said:


> The match seems pretty polarising online though. Some people love it. Some people hate it. There doesn't seem to be an in between.


I am pretty much in the middle on it. But I saw a Chuck Taylor match earlier so maybe that makes it look better by comparison.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, I enjoyed it, but production made some bad decisions that worked against this match.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I liked the beginning of the match but the rest was pretty boring tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shout out to Tony Kahn he promoted this match well. This was a 2 star match tho.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

They tried but Jack Swagger shouldn’t be main eventing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall boring match. Hoping for blood and guts!!! lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Put the match itself in front of a few thousand fans and an actual commentary team and I reckon it's favoured alot more.

And that goes to show how important that aspect of it is.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hager.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, what was the point of promoting as an Empty Arena match when it was just a fairly normal No DQ Match without a crowd? 

Granted, the last time Moxley took the violence to the extreme, he caught shit for it, so whatever. 

Didn't care for the match. I can't wait for wrestling to start having crowds again.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Terrible match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's over with. Let's never let Hager anywhere a main event match again. Yo, how many times did JR call Moxley a 2 dollar steak? Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF said:


> Put the match itself in front of a few thousand fans and an actual commentary team and I reckon it's favoured alot more.
> 
> And that goes to show how important that aspect of it is.


You realise you are allowed to say something sucked and it doesn't make you any less of a fan, right?

The match sucked because it was poorly put together and it promised a heap of violence which we didn't really get. No, the match having a few thousand fans reacting wouldn't have helped it look better.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Yeah, what was the point of promoting as an Empty Arena match when it was just a fairly normal No DQ Match without a crowd?
> 
> Granted, the last time Moxley took the violence to the extreme, he caught shit for it, so whatever.
> 
> Didn't care for the match. I can't wait for wrestling to start having crowds again.


Mox caught more praise than anything for that match. 

This was some watered down WWE junk.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Meh match. Meh night.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mox/Hager would've been good for a normal main event, it was fine, but the way they pushed this match you'd think it was Taker/HBK. Idk a little disappointed with that. It didn't help that we had 3 commercial breaks during the match either.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Yeah, what was the point of promoting as an Empty Arena match when it was just a fairly normal No DQ Match without a crowd?
> 
> Granted, the last time Moxley took the violence to the extreme, he caught shit for it, so whatever.
> 
> Didn't care for the match. I can't wait for wrestling to start having crowds again.


Its really getting to the point now where having no audience is actually a detriment to match quality.

I might have to stop watching in general until crowds are back.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You realise you are allowed to say something sucked and it doesn't make you any less of a fan, right?
> 
> The match sucked because it was poorly put together and it promised a heap of violence which we didn't really get. No, the match having a few thousand fans reacting wouldn't have helped it look better.


You know that people have the right to have a different opinion than yours ?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the match itself - very physical and hard hitting. But in a match like that, it might have been better without an announcer. Just turn up the mics more so you can better hear the hits and brutality and trash talk.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You realise you are allowed to say something sucked and it doesn't make you any less of a fan, right?
> 
> The match sucked because it was poorly put together and it promised a heap of violence which we didn't really get. No, the match having a few thousand fans reacting wouldn't have helped it look better.


I don't recall them ever promising a heap of violence at all. 

Source?


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Was not a fan of that match, i don't like mma so maybe that's why i didn't feel it


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Great rebound episode after last weeks off week. I was highly entertained.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> That's over with. Let's never let Hager anywhere a main event match again. Yo, how many times did JR call Moxley a 2 dollar steak? Lol


I don't see what Moxley did better than Hager…..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Match started off good. Fell off a cliff after first commercial break. Frankly I enjoyed the stuff they did more in the ring than outside the ring in general. Of course... they didn't do much outside the ring. Which was part of the problem. I don't mind them starting out the way they did. It does add a layer to the story more than just "MOX AND HAGER HATE EACH OTHER" when they don't just start clawing at each other. It shows Moxley sees Hager as a threat and figures he'd be defeated quickly if he started swinging wildly at Hager. Instead he tries to out-wrestle him, tries to lock in submissions, etc. It was a great start.

However Moxley should've continued failing at that. Hager should've kept avoiding submissions and outwrestling Moxley. That's when finally Moxley grabs some type of weapon, and we start getting into the crazy part of the match. Moxley realizes it's do or die and he starts breaking Hager down with weapons. The tide turns and he starts gaining the upperhand. Then maybe you go back and fourth a bit with the weapons/brawl and Moxley puts Hager away at the end in similar fashion to how he did here.

Alas that's just how I would have preferred it. That... and a second person on commentary. I can't stress how bad the one-man commentary for this match was. I don't even blame JR... I honestly think he did the best he could. But you needed two commentators on this thing. Especially without a crowd.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Match started off good. Fell off a cliff after first commercial break. Frankly I enjoyed the stuff they did more in the ring than outside the ring in general. Of course... they didn't do much outside the ring. Which was part of the problem. I don't mind them starting out the way they did. It does add a layer to the story more than just "MOX AND HAGER HATE EACH OTHER" when they don't just start clawing at each other. It shows Moxley sees Hager as a threat and figures he'd be defeated quickly if he started swinging wildly at Hager. Instead he tries to out-wrestle him, tries to lock in submissions, etc. It was a great start.
> 
> However Moxley should've continued failing at that. Hager should've kept avoiding submissions and outwrestling Moxley. That's when finally Moxley grabs some type of weapon, and we start getting into the crazy part of the match. That's when Moxley realizes it's do or die and he starts breaking Hager down with weapons. That's when the tide turns and he starts gaining the upperhand. Then maybe you go back and fourth a bit with the weapons and Moxley puts Hager away at the end in similar fashion to how he did here.
> 
> Alas that's just how I would have preferred it. That... and a second person on commentary. I can't stress how bad the one-man commentary for this match was. I don't even blame JR... I honestly think he did the best he could. But you needed two commentators on this thing. Especially without a crowd.


To fill dead silences more than anything!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You realise you are allowed to say something sucked and it doesn't make you any less of a fan, right?
> 
> The match sucked because it was poorly put together and it promised a heap of violence which we didn't really get. No, the match having a few thousand fans reacting wouldn't have helped it look better.


What? I was told any criticism of AEW makes me own and defend everything WWE does and means I am getting paid directly by Vince to trash AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Stiff as shit and went for more gritty realism - Khan likely loved it because he was there and can respect what was done. Empty arena and one commentator was meant for more dead air time to hear the impact of the strikes and such. I get what they tried to do and why Tony might have really dug it, just not sure it played well over television and especially with American crowds not conditioned to such a style. I mean wrestling is supposed to look like it hurts, so stiffing each other to really hurt vs pretending it hurts isn't much of a thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF said:


> Its really getting to the point now where having no audience is actually a detriment to match quality.
> 
> I might have to stop watching in general until crowds are back.


A no DQ match inherently implies there's going to be a lot of violence. Why else would you need to throw out the rules?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Technically it was closer to a real wrestling match than what we're use to see, old school.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boring!!!

And I’m still laughing. What “a treat” that was.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hopefully AEW and WWE both learn that empty arena no DQ matches just don't work and we move on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rbl85 said:


> I don't see what Moxley did better than Hager…..


True but I know Moxley is capable of doing much better.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Strange, now it's boring without any crazy moves…..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> True but I know Moxley is capable of doing much better.


Or maybe Moxley is not good enough to carry a match ?

I mean since Mox is with AEW, his best matches are all with great (and for some better than him) wrestlers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Is there Something else after this match (exce
> 
> 
> You know that people have the right to have a different opinion than yours ?


Everyone is saying the match wasn't great and you get people trying to make excuses for why. It was just a bad match, the guys didn't mesh well. No need to defend it.



MJF said:


> I don't recall them ever promising a heap of violence at all.
> 
> Source?


Have you not followed this story? I'm sure you have since you watch every week.

Powerbomb through a table which Moxley said in one of those hype packages "nearly killed him", Hager being talked about as this undefeated in AEW and MMA machine who exists just to dish out the pain and violence on his enemies.

Then there was a video package last week with Moxley saying he will defend the championship with his life, Hager will have to kill him to take his championship away from him. You've got Jericho talking about Moxley being this rebel who is crazy and will do anything to win, interviews with Hager and his wife saying they are winners and Hager won't quit. Hager saying he is going to inflict violence on Moxley etc etc.

Then Moxley was interviewed this week somewhere and said the match was so intense and that Hager beat the shit out of him in the match. Khan allegedly said it was the greatest empty arena match ever. All of this HYPE for how great it's going to be plus the no disqualification stip PLUS the fact that empty arena matches generally were promoted as empty arena matches to protect the audience from the violence each wrestler is going to inflict on one another.

All of that implies a large amount of violence is coming. Instead they do a bit of shoot style fighting, a little bit of brawling around the ring, little bit of weapon stuff and then Hager loses to a DDT on a chair (Which looked like it missed). AEW buries another talent in Hager and the fans are left saying "Is that it? That sucked" as evidenced in this thread.

A crowd and a commentary team doesn't save that.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

God, I am so over professional wrestling without crowds and seeing all these angles grinded to a halt just so we can see countless squash matches and the show treading water until things get back to normal; there was a morbid novelty to it at first, but now I just end up feeling nothing after these shows conclude (and no, I'm not saying that's why the Mox-Hager match was disappointing).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone is saying the match wasn't great and you get people trying to make excuses for why. It was just a bad match, the guys didn't mesh well. No need to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me like Hager just couldn't get the job done. Which is the perfect way to write his talentless ass out of the Inner Circle. All sizzle, no steak.

Moxley did get beat the shit out of. I mean there wasn't any forced blood via blading or anything but he was looking pretty red raw from the stiff shots Hager gave him. 

The match wasn't good. Again, some in this thread liked it, some didn't. That's the general consensus from those online elsewhere.

For me, JRs awful commentary brought the natch further down and as proven by Ciampa/Gargano and Edge/Orton, crowdless matches that go on for 30+ minutes and are no DQ don't work.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *Everyone is saying the match wasn't great* and you get people trying to make excuses for why. It was just a bad match, the guys didn't mesh well. No need to defend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange because i saw peoples on twitter (more peoples than om this forum) saying that they liked it.

Now "not great does" not mean bad.

A great match is Omega vs Okada.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> That's over with. Let's never let Hager anywhere a main event match again. Yo, how many times did JR call Moxley a 2 dollar steak? Lol



Lets put it all on Hager huh. Mox is an above average worker at best and a horrible seller. The match with Jericho sucked too.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Or maybe Moxley is not good enough to carry a match ?
> 
> I mean since Mox is with AEW, his best matches are all with great (and for some better than him) wrestlers.


His match w/ Janela on TV was pretty great.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mox vs. Hager was, decent. But it wasn't exactly the violent war that it was hyped up as.

Sammy, Dr. Britt, and Archer all looked really good tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MJF said:


> Looks to me like Hager just couldn't get the job done. Which is the perfect way to write his talentless ass out of the Inner Circle. All sizzle, no steak.
> 
> Moxley did get beat the shit out of. I mean there wasn't any forced blood via blading or anything but he was looking pretty red raw from the stiff shots Hager gave him.
> 
> ...


For fuck sake wait for the ratings before saying "that does not work"....

Wrestlingforum and twitter = minority

95% or more of the people who watch the shows does not talk about the shows online.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF said:


> Looks to me like Hager just couldn't get the job done. Which is the perfect way to write his talentless ass out of the Inner Circle. All sizzle, no steak.
> 
> Moxley did get beat the shit out of. I mean there wasn't any forced blood via blading or anything but he was looking pretty red raw from the stiff shots Hager gave him.
> 
> ...


Yes but wrestling is a work mate and you know that. These two very well could have gone out there and killed one another but either were told not to or didn't want to do it. They should've bled, it should've been a beaten down and bleeding Moxley barely scraping out the win over Hager, the show should've ended with a barely conscious and bleeding Moxley struggling to get to his feet with the referees or medical staff or whoever helping him. Show fades with bleeding Moxley raising the belt over his head in victorious fashion.



rbl85 said:


> Strange because i saw peoples on twitter (more peoples than om this forum) saying that they liked it.
> 
> Now "not great does" not mean bad.
> 
> A great match is Omega vs Okada.


Yes, I'm not denying that there are AEW fans out there that pretend to love everything the company produces.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> For fuck sake ait for the ratings before saying "that does not work"....
> 
> Wrestlingforum and twitter = minority
> 
> 95% or more of the people who watch the shows does not talk about the shows online.


I watched all 3 with my eyes. 

All 3 were lackluster and went on too long, I'm not the only one who thinks that. Now it can't be coincidental that 3 no DQ matches without crowds were all lackluster.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Moxley is better chasing the belt than being the champ.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lets put it all on Hager huh. Mox is an above average worker at best and a horrible seller. The match with Jericho sucked too.


SAY IT A LITTLE LOUDER FOR THE ONES IN THE BACK!!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yes but wrestling is a work mate and you know that. These two very well could have gone out there and killed one another but either were told not to or didn't want to do it. They should've bled, it should've been a beaten down and bleeding Moxley barely scraping out the win over Hager, the show should've ended with a barely conscious and bleeding Moxley struggling to get to his feet with the referees or medical staff or whoever helping him. Show fades with bleeding Moxley raising the belt over his head in victorious fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm not denying that there are AEW fans out there that pretend to love everything the company produces.


Dude it's not because YOU don't like something that the majority of the viewers have to hate it too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Dude it's not because YOU don't like something that the majority of the viewers have to hate it too.


I don't buy that real wrestling fans with no bias towards AEW actually enjoyed that match and thought it was good. If it had occurred in WWE or anywhere else it would've been absolutely shit on.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Mox has always been average at best in the ring, he is a character guy, does pretty well in promos or angles like when he turned on Jericho, but his matches have always lacked, that is why WWE dropped him down the card about after he failed as champion, same can be said with Hagger/Swagger.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Principal said:


> Moxley is better chasing the belt than being the champ.


I said this would happen the minute they made it clear he was getting the rocket up his ass. He needs a great performer, either someone in the ring to carry the matches or someone great to carry the story-telling outside of the matches.

This shit was garbage tonight. You do your best to build heat, anger, and animosity between these two, and you treat the NO HOLDS BARRED match like...a sports contest? Who the fuck put this goddamn match together!? Any anger and animosity they had portrayed was out the window the minute you’ve got Moxley holding Hager’s leg with no attempts at punches or kicks thrown.

I’ll have to rewatch this, but I’m almost positive, just on memory alone, neither a punch or kick had been delivered until 3-4 minutes into the match.

Fucking stupid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't buy that real wrestling fans with no bias towards AEW actually enjoyed that match and thought it was good. If it had occurred in WWE or anywhere else it would've been absolutely shit on.


A real wrestling fan would not like any match from the WWE, AEW NJPW, etc.….
Because this is not "pure wrestling"

Do you watch the Greco-Roman wrestling during the olympics ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> A real wrestling fan would not like any match from the WWE, AEW NJPW, etc.….
> Because this is not "pure wrestling"
> 
> Do you watch the Greco-Roman wrestling during the olympics ?


Now you are just arguing for the sake of arguing. A real PRO WRESTLING fan then.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Now you are just arguing for the sake of arguing. A real PRO WRESTLING fan then.


Well this match looked way more like a real wrestling match than every other match i saw the past few month.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> A real wrestling fan would not like any match from the WWE, AEW NJPW, etc.….
> Because this is not "pure wrestling"
> 
> Do you watch the Greco-Roman wrestling during the olympics ?


Be sure to steer clear of those fires Strawman.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Well this match looked way more like a real wrestling match than every other match i saw the past few month.


To appease you I checked in on another forum I know about to see what the members there thought about it all. 20 comments on how bad it was.

You enjoyed it? Great. The majority did not.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Be sure to steer clear of those fires Strawman.


Sorry english is not my first language so i don't really understand what you mean.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Sorry english is not my first language so i don't really understand what you mean.


You're arguing a strawman, meaning you're misrepresenting his argument to make your point.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> To appease you I checked in on another forum I know about to see what the members there thought about it all. 20 comments on how bad it was.
> 
> You enjoyed it? Great. The majority did not.


20 people = the majority of the people who watch AEW....ok.

I guess we will see with the ratings.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> You're arguing a strawman, meaning you're misrepresenting his argument to make your point.


I will note that one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> 20 people = the majority of the people who watch AEW....ok.
> 
> I guess we will see with the ratings.


Ratings will be high for the segment because they admittedly did a really good job hyping it up. I usually watch AEW on delay so I can skip the boring parts but even I tuned in live for the main event expecting a really awesome match.

Ratings next week will show who is bothered by it and who is not.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I need Jericho to commentate one of his own matches during these tapings


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I miss the crowd already. They're doing what they can during this weird time, but it's really just not the same.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Watching it a bit late today

Jake Roberts promo is always good
Good on them for not making Colt Cabana look like too much of a fun babyface in that promo. But then he has to enter the ring looking like he dressed himself in the dark
Anyone else think that Cabana looks like he's Kenny Omega's brother?
Jericho is so good on commentary
Colt's selling of the finisher, trying to kick out when he was pretty much dead was great. I hope he's in the ear of the tag division about selling and psychology
Baker thinking she's the good guy is a good direction to head in. The promo was fine
Taz's analysis is good, but who are the rest of the people they've brought in to talk about it? The comedians, not the ex-UFC guys.
Britt Baker has really grown on me. I like the curb stomp on the rope
Could do without the Ron Funches and other people the rest of the world haven't heard about. Mike Goldberg is a good get though
Ortiz sucks, Santana is great, Sammy is great, Hager swearing in front of his kids is great and Jericho is the GOAT
Guevara shouldn't no sell punches to the stomach. That's bad
Fuck Darby Allin
When TK said wrestlers who stay home won't lose their spot, it's because all the shit wrestlers stayed.
Chuck Taylor jumped 2 inches high for that high knee. He gives me faith that at 29 with a busted knee that I too, could be a pro wrestler
Even the jobbers get squash matches in this company. Spears has to beat up children
Audrey's reactions are dumb. You don't cringe at a slap to the chest. You're the ref
Suge D and Colt Cabana are already in the crowd. Why can't these idiots just sell something for an extended period of time?
27 minutes with two guys who know 20 moves between them? This is going to be a disaster
And no Jericho to save it? Oh god
Remember how good Mox looked when he returned in WWE? What happened?
Honestly, they should have put this match in a cage. Not a wrestling cage but an MMA cage with four sides and a softer ground.
Watching this at 1.5x speed and it is probably 1.5x better
So at what point do fans apologize to WWE about their reactions to Moxley and Spears not being pushed. Wrestlers need to accept some responsibility for how they look on TV. These guys are just average and got treated like they were average
Like usual, some good and some terrible stuff. Some of the terrible stuff is so avoidable, I don't get it.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The Principal said:


> Moxley is better chasing the belt than being the champ.


Way too early for that statement. The taped shows and the zero crowd play a huuuuge role when it comes to someone like Moxley.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I couldn’t get through that last match. I understand what they were going for but it didn’t work for me. Good show otherwise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How do you tell a story of how much these two guys hate each other and want to kill each other only to go technical, grappling wrestling? It’s fucking stupid.

I hope they get back to Moxley and Jericho, Moxley and Omega, Moxley and maybe even Cody, etc. This guy needs someone to lead the dance, otherwise he’s gonna stumble over his two left feet.

Seriously! WHO THE FUCK PUT THAT MATCH TOGETHER!?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> How do you tell a story of how much these two guys hate each other and want to kill each other only to go technical, grappling wrestling? It’s fucking stupid.
> 
> I hope they get back to Moxley and Jericho, Moxley and Omega, Moxley and maybe even Cody, etc. This guy needs someone to lead the dance, otherwise he’s gonna stumble over his two left feet.
> 
> Seriously! WHO THE FUCK PUT THAT MATCH TOGETHER!?


Probably both of them who wanted to do a part of MMA at the start.

Personally i liked it because it felt like a real fight but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

bdon said:


> How do you tell a story of how much these two guys hate each other and want to kill each other only to go technical, grappling wrestling? It’s fucking stupid.
> 
> I hope they get back to Moxley and Jericho, Moxley and Omega, Moxley and maybe even Cody, etc. This guy needs someone to lead the dance, otherwise he’s gonna stumble over his two left feet.
> 
> Seriously! WHO THE FUCK PUT THAT MATCH TOGETHER!?


agree with this, was a big shame as I was hyped for it, was a good show overall.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun show yet again. Loved Hager/Moxley, so physical and stiff. Hager is good.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Watching it a bit late today
> 
> Jake Roberts promo is always good
> Good on them for not making Colt Cabana look like too much of a fun babyface in that promo. But then he has to enter the ring looking like he dressed himself in the dark
> ...


I agree with everyting but the Allin comment.

And you really shouldn't put Mox and Spears in the same level as wrestlers. Mox isn't a superstar, like so many people have claimed, but he's clearly better than Spears. Mox wasn't treated like an average talent, he was booked like a retard with hot dog carts, gas masks and ridiculous lines.

The bolded part is absolutely true and completely baffling


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

bdon said:


> How do you tell a story of how much these two guys hate each other and want to kill each other only to go technical, grappling wrestling? It’s fucking stupid.
> 
> I hope they get back to Moxley and Jericho, Moxley and Omega, Moxley and maybe even Cody, etc. This guy needs someone to lead the dance, otherwise he’s gonna stumble over his two left feet.
> 
> Seriously! WHO THE FUCK PUT THAT MATCH TOGETHER!?


When MMA fighters and boxers have supposed blood rivalries and finally meet in the cage or ring they don't go straight rock'em sock'em robots on each other, biting down on their mouthgard and swinging toe to toe - they know the other person is as dangerous as they are and fall back on their skills to try and win the fight.

I guess it does happen, I mean Aldo v McGregor sorta went that way. But I also bet Jose kicks himself for that decision. 

Nothing is worse than losing to your blood rival. And if you believe you're the better fighter than you want to make it a chess match, and a slow grinding fight on skill whereby you eventually win.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

It will be interesting to see how they start the build to Moxley vs Jericho 2. I doubt they filmed any in-ring segments between the two, which means they will probably be doing more of those UFC style promo packages. That would definitely be the way to go, because those are always great.

I would have loved to see Moxley vs MJF, but it doesn't look like they'll be going in that direction, unfortunately. Maybe at All Out.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I won't lie, in hindsight, considering the shows we've been getting lately, I wish they had of simply freezed operations after the first empty arena show. A show that saw the debuts of Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy in AEW, and had many looking forward to what was about to go down next, especially with Blood and Guts around the corner; I honestly feel that every show after that one (where so many things have been frozen for the time being anyway) has gradually chipped away at any momentum they had. Leading up to and including that first empty arena show, AEW had put on a string of good shows, and now it's becoming more of a drag to get through by the week.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> I won't lie, in hindsight, considering the shows we've been getting lately, I wish they had of simply freezed operations after the first empty arena show. A show that saw the debuts of Brodie Lee and Matt Hardy in AEW, and had many looking forward to what was about to go down next, especially with Blood and Guts around the corner; I honestly feel that every show after that one (where so many things have been frozen for the time being anyway) has gradually chipped away at any momentum they had. Leading up to and including that first empty arena show, AEW had put on a string of good shows, and now it's becoming more of a drag to get through by the week.


AEW would not survive without shows.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> AEW would not survive without shows.


This. They have to do what they have to do. They are doing their best in my opinion.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's the limited roster more than how AEW is doing the no crowds. 

Missing from shows - MJF, Hangman Page, Jurassic Express, Young Bucks, Ortiz/Santana, Death Triangle(PAC/Penta/Fenix), Uno/Grayson, BBB, SCU, Statlander, Riho, Bea Priestley, Shanna, Excalibur, JR, Taz...

Tag titles and women's division put on shelf.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's the limited roster more than how AEW is doing the no crowds.
> 
> Missing from shows - MJF, Hangman Page, Jurassic Express, Young Bucks, Ortiz/Santana, Death Triangle(PAC/Penta/Fenix), Uno/Grayson, BBB, SCU, Statlander, Riho, Bea Priestley, Shanna, Excalibur, JR, Taz...
> 
> Tag titles and women's division put on shelf.


100%

Though I feel its doing wonders for Lance Archer.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's the limited roster more than how AEW is doing the no crowds.
> 
> Missing from shows - MJF, Hangman Page, Jurassic Express, Young Bucks, Ortiz/Santana, Death Triangle(PAC/Penta/Fenix), Uno/Grayson, BBB, SCU, Statlander, Riho, Bea Priestley, Shanna, Excalibur, JR, Taz...
> 
> Tag titles and women's division put on shelf.


I'm not a fan of much of the comedy presented on the BTE show, but they are currently doing a running bit where they show Hangman quarantined in his house, and the Bucks/Omega are attempting to call him up and get in touch with him, but he is constantly ignoring their calls. I wouldn't mind seeing these segments on Dynamite to keep Hangman on the minds of fans and to further build the tension within the group; this kind of thing can be done with the current circumstances. Hell, Jake Roberts has been locked down for a month now and he is still able to give a promo on a weekly basis, so why not some of the others?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When MMA fighters and boxers have supposed blood rivalries and finally meet in the cage or ring they don't go straight rock'em sock'em robots on each other, biting down on their mouthgard and swinging toe to toe - they know the other person is as dangerous as they are and fall back on their skills to try and win the fight.
> 
> I guess it does happen, I mean Aldo v McGregor sorta went that way. But I also bet Jose kicks himself for that decision.
> 
> Nothing is worse than losing to your blood rival. And if you believe you're the better fighter than you want to make it a chess match, and a slow grinding fight on skill whereby you eventually win.


When MMA fighters have that supposed blood rivalry, they also have to still maintain and adhere to rules. That was not the case here.

This match was stupid and a really shitty payoff to what was AEW’s best put together mini-feud to date.

And I keep asking this hoping someone will give an answer or an educated guess, “WHO THE FUCK PUT THIS MATCH TOGETHER!?”


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> When MMA fighters have that supposed blood rivalry, they also have to still maintain and adhere to rules. That was not the case here.
> 
> This match was stupid and a really shitty payoff to what was AEW’s best put together mini-feud to date.
> 
> And I keep asking this hoping someone will give an answer or an educated guess, “WHO THE FUCK PUT THIS MATCH TOGETHER!?”


I think the best thing to come out of this whole feud/match was the build. 

Continue to build your title matches or most important matches in that way and it'll be great.

Just have to deliver.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF said:


> I think the best thing to come out of this whole feud/match was the build.
> 
> Continue to build your title matches or most important matches in that way and it'll be great.
> 
> Just have to deliver.


Agreed. That build was awesome and even had Hager looking like a stud.

They need to be careful with Moxley going forward. He is clearly someone who needs protected in matches and live mic promos, where for whatever reason he keeps wanting to talk about doing it for the fans and breaking character from the loose cannon badass they’ve portrayed him to be.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Agreed. That build was awesome and even had Hager looking like a stud.
> 
> They need to be careful with Moxley going forward. He is clearly someone who needs protected in matches and live mic promos, where for whatever reason he keeps wanting to talk about doing it for the fans and breaking character from the loose cannon badass they’ve portrayed him to be.


Moxley for me is a natural heel and would best come across as one. It's a shame that he's probably at that level where a turn would probably never see him booed and that's quite something considering the AEW live audience tends to play the pro wrestling game. 

I don't buy him as a face. Austin and Rock pandered to the fans weekly, but atleast they had a bloody over bunch of catchphrases.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Moxley is better during the chase for the title. To be fair, that's most faces. Austin as champ was nah. Austin as #1 competitor yes please.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's honestly just hard to get into any wrestling show now and AEW is no different. And it doesn't help that they're missing so many of their big players at the moment.

It sucks to think that before I was watching NXT and AEW back and forth not taking my eyes off the screen and now I just watch them in the background mostly. Obviously not the worst thing happening the world right now, but in this context is still sucks.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> It's honestly just hard to get into any wrestling show now and AEW is no different. And it doesn't help that they're missing so many of their big players at the moment.
> 
> It sucks to think that before I was watching NXT and AEW back and forth not taking my eyes off the screen and now I just watch them in the background mostly. Obviously not the worst thing happening the world right now, but in this context is still sucks.


definately, it’s really shitty timing because I felt AEW was just getting their shit together.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MVPs this week

-Chris Jericho
-Tony Schiavone
-Britt Baker

I thought this episode of Dynamite was really funny. Although, I understand if that's not the reason someone would watch a wrestling program.

I don't think crowds are gonna be in the arena any time soon. However, it would be nice to get live shows with most of the wrestlers there.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking the title off their only real north american star in Jericho was a huge mistake. 

Not featuring MJF every week was another. No one wants to see the best friends on anything outside of youtube.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

TheAppler said:


> Taking the title off their only real north american star in Jericho was a huge mistake.
> 
> Not featuring MJF every week was another. No one wants to see the best friends on anything outside of youtube.


I agree that Dynamite would be better if Jericho was still champ and I was not big on putting the belt on Mox just yet. However, I feel like if things were normal and they had access to the roster and had a crowd Mox would be doing fine. That is not what's happening. I can't blame him for the quality of the match. It would have been much different if they had a real crowd.

Trent lives in Rochester, Chuck and Orange live in Philly. They probably stayed in Florida after the first empty arena episode where MJF probably went back to New York and got stuck. It would be cool to see some promos or vignettes but they won't be TNT quality since they will have to be filmed by him since the crew can't get to him.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Moxley is objectively a bigger draw than Jericho, and AEW's biggest draw in fact, so putting the title on him was the smart and obvious choice.

I do agree, though, that MJF being absent for so long has been a brain dead decision. You could have easily had him record a promo each week. It just speaks to his level of talent when his presence is missed to such a degree.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley is objectively a bigger draw than Jericho, and AEW's biggest draw in fact, so putting the title on him was the smart and obvious choice.
> 
> I do agree, though, that MJF being absent for so long has been a brain dead decision. You could have easily had him record a promo each week. It just speaks to his level of talent when his absence is missed to such a degree.


When talent do start returning, AEW should advertise their returns.

how would you feel about vignettes/youtube videos where they can almost reintroduce themselves to the people? Provide backstories for all the talent who are MIA. 

I wouldn't personally have everyone return on the same show, either. I would stagger it over a period of a few weeks. No need to blow that load for one show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

So I didn't get a response when I asked last time. For those using the lack of crowd as an excuse, how come other wrestlers have been able to put on better and more logical matches since the crowds have gone? Shit, even Britt Baker and Hikaru Shida put on a good match without a crowd. 

When do Moxley's excuses run out?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> how would you feel about vignettes/youtube videos where they can almost reintroduce themselves to the people? Provide backstories for all the talent who are MIA.


That's exactly what I was thinking. There's so much you could do with MJF. 

I recently watched this, and it was absolutely fantastic:






This guy NEEDS to appear on TV in some form.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEWMoxley said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. There's so much you could do with MJF.
> 
> I recently watched this, and it was absolutely fantastic:
> 
> ...


im watching this now, rah this guy is in character 24/7. maybe this is actually him.

he told his dad to shut up LMAIDNDBDSUFBISUIB


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> im watching this now, rah this guy is in character 24/7. maybe this is actually him.
> 
> he told his dad to shut up LMAIDNDBDSUFBISUIB


Master of kayfabe. It says alot that you truly believe this is what he's like. Just imagine what wrestling was like in the 70s and 80s when wrestlers tried keeping kayabe. 

By the way, the guy who done the video has great docs on there. Janela and OC ones are worth a watch.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MJF said:


> Master of kayfabe. It says alot that you truly believe this is what he's like. Just imagine what wrestling was like in the 70s and 80s when wrestlers tried keeping kayabe.
> 
> By the way, the guy who done the video has great docs on there. Janela and OC ones are worth a watch.


its just too impressive to see. i was already a big fan of MJF, but after seeing that documentary I think he will be bigger than pro-wrestling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> its just too impressive to see. i was already a big fan of MJF, but after seeing that documentary I think he will be bigger than pro-wrestling.


Its admirable that he keeps it up. Just a shame not many others do. 

Sadly too many people care about others opinions of them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> So I didn't get a response when I asked last time. For those using the lack of crowd as an excuse, how come other wrestlers have been able to put on better and more logical matches since the crowds have gone? Shit, even Britt Baker and Hikaru Shida put on a good match without a crowd.
> 
> When do Moxley's excuses run out?


And again I repeat, “SAY IT LOUDER FOR THOSE IN THE BACK!!!”


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> So I didn't get a response when I asked last time. For those using the lack of crowd as an excuse, how come other wrestlers have been able to put on better and more logical matches since the crowds have gone? Shit, even Britt Baker and Hikaru Shida put on a good match without a crowd.
> 
> When do Moxley's excuses run out?


Mox's match this week was definitely better than Kenny's match last week


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Mox's match this week was definitely better than Kenny's match last week


And Kenny wasn’t trying.

That Moxley has to use that as an argument...


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> im watching this now, rah this guy is in character 24/7. maybe this is actually him.
> 
> he told his dad to shut up LMAIDNDBDSUFBISUIB


The only video I've ever seen where he's mostly out of character.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEWMoxley said:


> The only video I've ever seen where he's mostly out of character.


and hes STILL wearing that scarf


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251187944486047753
This post by Kenny has me legit worried that the TBD in his match next week will end up being...well. I swear, I have stuck up for Omega through many things in the past, but if he willingly becomes a part of something like this next week, I will officially lose any and all desire to see him ever sniff a title again.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Mox's match this week was definitely better than Kenny's match last week


That doesn't mean much at all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251187944486047753
> This post by Kenny has me legit worried that the TBD in his match next week will end up being...well. I swear, I have stuck up for Omega through many things in the past, but if he willingly becomes a part of something like this next week, I will officially lose any and all desire to see him ever sniff a title again.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251318333066149889


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

@Cult03 and @MJF, I think the Nakazawa match was atrocious. Nakazawa hasn't been on a live Dynamite enough to gauge crowd reaction. I will say the one thing that would lead me to believe Kenny isn't lying is DoN. I ordered it the weekend of WM and one of the things that shocked me out of the whole 4 hours was just HOW OVER Nakazawa was!! He had one of the biggest pops, definitely of the Casino Battle Royale, if not the night, that damned baby oil and all!!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

punkypower said:


> @Cult03 and @MJF, I think the Nakazawa match was atrocious. Nakazawa hasn't been on a live Dynamite enough to gauge crowd reaction. I will say the one thing that would lead me to believe Kenny isn't lying is DoN. I ordered it the weekend of WM and one of the things that shocked me out of the whole 4 hours was just HOW OVER Nakazawa was!! He had one of the biggest pops, definitely of the Casino Battle Royale, if not the night, that damned baby oil and all!!


Says a lot about the fan base if you ask me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251187944486047753
> This post by Kenny has me legit worried that the TBD in his match next week will end up being...well. I swear, I have stuck up for Omega through many things in the past, but if he willingly becomes a part of something like this next week, I will officially lose any and all desire to see him ever sniff a title again.


Kenny Omega is an idiot. Retaining audience due to the sheer idiocy of your actions isn't something to gloat about. I've only seen the hardest of the hardcore AEW fans put that tag match over. For him to genuinely believe a large audience watched and enjoyed that match shows he needs to be out of his management position.



punkypower said:


> @Cult03 and @MJF, I think the Nakazawa match was atrocious. Nakazawa hasn't been on a live Dynamite enough to gauge crowd reaction. I will say the one thing that would lead me to believe Kenny isn't lying is DoN. I ordered it the weekend of WM and one of the things that shocked me out of the whole 4 hours was just HOW OVER Nakazawa was!! He had one of the biggest pops, definitely of the Casino Battle Royale, if not the night, that damned baby oil and all!!


The AEW fans clap and cheer "ironic" stuff. No normal audience wants to watch a Japanese man cover himself in baby oil and fuck around.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Rusev debut tonight LET'S FUCKING GO.


Has he signed? Be a great addition to the AEW roster as they are low on big wrestlers. Hope Brian Cage does too!!
Peace.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Carter84 said:


> Has he signed? Be a great addition to the AEW roster as they are low on big wrestlers. Hope Brian Cage does too!!
> Peace.


90 days notice they’ve got. But I was imagining if they didn’t.
Brian cage I think he signed then got injured.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> 90 days notice they’ve got. But I was imagining if they didn’t.
> Brian cage I think he signed then got injured.


WWE are after cage too but hunter wants him in NXT which could work out well if he gets the right push, Keith Lee V Brian Cage Would be sweet also yeah would of bern cool if rusev came out as miroslav, he will be at the top of free wrestlers, he could go any where, i heard Gallows and Anderson are going back to NJPW or AEW depending on what The Revival do be canny good if they got both teams. Aew has a sweet Tag Division now.

Peace.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> Has he signed? Be a great addition to the AEW roster as they are low on big wrestlers. Hope Brian Cage does too!!
> Peace.


Brian Cage suddenly storming the ring during an episode of Dynamite to unleash hell would be a hell of a way to make a statement, especially if done against a smaller guy:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

El Hammerstone said:


> Brian Cage suddenly storming the ring during an episode of Dynamite to unleash hell would be a hell of a way to make a statement, especially if done against a smaller guy:



Wouldn't it ust, he is the best big guy wrestler who is a free agent, he moves around the ring like a cruiserweight but he should just cut some of the flips and shit out but he has everything to succeed in any company, think he is in tne top 10 wrestlers in the world along with Pentagon and fenix.

Just my personal top 10

1. Pentagon Jr
2. Rey Fenix
3. Kenny Omega
4. Okada( id have him higher but his english is even worse than pentas and fenix)
5. Brian Cage
6.PAC
7.Brock Lesnar
8. Daniel Bryan
9. Jon Moxley
10. Chris Jericho ( based on reinventing himself again and helping establish Aew)


Peace.


----------

